# [GUIDE] Fix the stick problems on your Razer Onza



## d3viliz3d

Hey guys!
I must say that I've been really impressed with the Razer Onza Tournament Edition. it's really comfortable and playing PC games with it is just fantastic!
Lately though, I've heard a lot of noise about its problems. I'm talking about casual moves of the left analog stick, while the controller is perfectly still. Maybe you didn't experience anything bad, but many others had their characters and main players burned in fire or killed by bullets, show some respect








If you run into this problem, as I did, then this guide is for you.

*The RMA process*
If you're so lucky to be in the warranty period, then you can get in touch with Razer support... that will ask you to cut the Onza cable. Yes, you read that right. I guess it is to prevent you from scamming them, and to avoid the returns costs.
Upon your evidence of the cut cable, they will either send you a coupon code for the purchase price amount, or replace the controller.
The problem now is that the Onza supplies are gone, until further notice.
A ~30€ coupon wasn't really tasty to me (I bought it dutring a sale back then), so I told myself "WHAT THE HECK, what if it's just dome dust? Let's open this thing!".

*Disassembling*
Don't worry now, the process is very easy. Just take your time, don't lose any screw, and follow my steps:

1) Turn around your controller. You need to take off these rubber screw-protections.

They come off easily but you might need to use something pointy like an Exacto knife or small scissor. Use a screwdriver to take off the 6 Philips screws.

2) Remove the back cover of the Onza. You can see the motherboard now. There are 4 additionals screws to remove, 2 on the sides, and 2 small ones at the bottom.

3) Take off the left and right trigger buttons on the controller shoulders. Remove also the vibration motors from their position (be careful, the cables are fragile!)

4) Now you can remove the motherboard. Pushing on the front sticks can help with the process.
You're nearly done. Do you see the yellow/orange squares below each stick? Those are the movement sensors.
Move the sticks, and you will see the black pins inside will move accordingly.

5) What you need to do now is to get rid of all the dust inside.
I really couldn't see anything, but I acted like this:
- get some compressed air, some cans or a compressor will work fine. Shoot the air in the holes of the sensors, right here:

- now get some lubricant. I used some Svitol, but any machine lubricant or grease will do. Make sure it has a precision shooter, and apply just a small quantity in the middle of the sensors. This will enhance the movement of the sticks.
Should you spill the lubricant on the electric parts, clean it properly before reassembling.

6) Go back to step one, reassembling the parts in inverse order. Placing each component in its place and make the Onza close perfectly can take some time. Get armed with patience!

7) Done! Try to calibrate your controller, the random movements should be gone now!

*But I want a new controller!*
If you are still within the warranty period and can wait for Razer to restock their supplies, your only solution is to cut the cable.
Cut it, take some pictures and... fix the cable back!
It's just an USB cable after all.

Cut away the cable clamp. You will be forced to, but if you are careful, you can still use it later:

Unwrap all the cables from both ends, tie them together (or better, solder them) then wrap each cable with electrical tape. You don't want the cables to touch one another.

Up for a more professional solution?

This plastic material can be removed with a sharpened object. You will then need to use a soldering iron to remove the solder points and connect again the small USB cables (contained in the longer cable) back on the motherboard contacts.
Don't forget to put some hard glue on the contacts to avoid the break of the soldering points, and put something to replace the cable clamp. Some layers of heathshrinking sleeve would help.
And now wait for your brand new replacememnt to arrive









I hope you can find this useful!


----------



## DeviousAddict

I will definatly be trying this when i get home as i have that problem with my Onza. It wont stop walking forward, great for relaxing your thumb when runnning long distance in BF3 but not so good when you want to walk backwards, as pulling back just makes you stand still.

Cheers for this


----------



## d3viliz3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> I will definatly be trying this when i get home as i have that problem with my Onza. It wont stop walking forward, great for relaxing your thumb when runnning long distance in BF3 but not so good when you want to walk backwards, as pulling back just makes you stand still.
> 
> Cheers for this


Exactly. My problem is the opposite, my character kept walking towards me :/
On a side note, Razer support made an exception, and being no Onza available, they are going to ship me a Sabertooth


----------



## DeviousAddict

Wow, I'm very tempted to go via the RMA option to see if i can get a Sabertooth instead!


----------



## d3viliz3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Wow, I'm very tempted to go via the RMA option to see if i can get a Sabertooth instead!


Just act sad and don't accept their coupons, they will need to do something to solve your troubles








Now I'm trying to solder again the cables to the controller, but it's a pain!
Besides the normal cables, theres a ground cable running with the shielding... and it's fragile as hell!

EDIT: Just succeded








It took a while to solder firmly, and the vibration motors kept coming off with broken soldering... But I have my Onza working at last!


----------



## Tagkaman

I tried this method with my Onza. It fixed the right stick but the left one makes strange movements when pushed upwards (it will twitch downwards). Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## fangrenxing

good,great for relaxing your thumb when runnning long distance in BF3 but not so good when you want to walk backwards, as pulling back just makes you stand still.


----------

